# Oral Sex - need help



## malone (Mar 19, 2009)

might be too much info but I've been seeing someone who the chemistry is great. taking it slow in person but the talking/texting is getting more sexual. he hasn't had oral sex in 15 years - I so want to do this but am not to experienced either. we both are newly divorced. any tips on how to make it great for him.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

My wife got "Blow Him Away", by Marcy Michaels, as a present from her older sister. I'm quite pleased with how it's worked out. I haven't read the book myself (apparently it's got tricks in it that are more fun for her if I don't know them exactly), but count myself as a satisfied customer. She used to be nervous, and the overall results were, well, so-so. Now she's got amazing skills and seems to enjoy showing off (which I enjoy too).

I have no connection to the author/publisher of the book and will not profit in any way. (But money couldn't match what I'm getting now anyhow. ;-)


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

watch some porn on this subject...great educator. just an idea. ; )


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

People make way too big a deal about giving a guy oral sex.... I mean seriously how can you write an entire book on a blowjob??

I've alway used oral sex as a bit of a tool either as foreplay or just because I don't feel like regular sex... 

Anywho don't load too much baggage onto it.... a blowjob consists of putting the blokes **** in your mouth and working it around it as much as you feel comfortable... I don't really think it's possible to do it wrong..

Just be sure he knows what you expect of him... ie that he lets you know when he's ready to finish and where he's going to do it... that could be potentially a source of aggro.


----------



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

I think theres a whole lot more then just putting it in your mouth , you need to enjoy doing it to .. has to be more off a turn on if you relax and enjoy him .
and make sure he knows your having fun to


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree that there are ways of doing it better but remember, a BJ is sort of like a pizza, some are better than others but they are all good...


----------



## WarmFront (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a great site for you to check out:

Freddy and Eddy's Downloads Page

Scroll down to the "Don't say I didn't I warn you" section and click on the link that says "the undisputed world's best blow job"

There is loads of other good stuff on their site to check out from tips to instruction videos for couples.

Good luck!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

For him to enjoy ..you need to enjoy to  take your time and check out his facial expressions you will beable to tell whats hot and whats not by his face !
use your tounge to and dont forget to check out his balls to


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

sarah.rslp said:


> People make way too big a deal about giving a guy oral sex. [...] I don't really think it's possible to do it wrong..


In our case, since I was married before, and my now-wife hadn't been and only had a few boyfriends and not much sex, I think she was insecure about her performance. I never said a thing, and wouldn't have, but my sense is that sometimes she worried about whether she was as good at sex as my first wife was. So when her sister got her the book as an engagement present, and she she became a real expert at bjs, it helped her self-esteem. I could honestly tell her, with no qualification, that she gave far and away the most fantastic bjs I'd ever had.

Like the man said up above, some pizzas are better than others, but all pizzas are pretty good. Absolutely true. But my girlfriend/wife's pizzas went from "very nice" to "brain explodes and eyes roll back and heart stops and can't talk or breathe or think for what seems like half an hour", which she clearly enjoys, if not quite as much as me.

I think it was important to my wife to be truly fantastic at something, so as to not worry about how she compares with my first wife. (There's NO comparison.) Whatever the reason, she's much more confident about sex, and we both enjoy all aspects of sex much more as a result.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

My wife read a book that said, you've got to pretend it's the best tasting ice cream cone you've licked. Then you go to work licking and sucking it like your life depends on it. It's the enthusiasm that makes the difference between good and fantastic.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> It's the enthusiasm that makes the difference between good and fantastic.


:smthumbup: Big thumbs up MT. It is the enthusiasm that makes it a great BJ. The more, the better.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

oh my god... I'm sorry at the end of the day it's not a religioius experience it's a blowjob... That white milky stuff (that hopefully you had some warning off, and didn't just squirt to the back of your throat) that's how you know you're doing it right.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

this thread sucks


----------



## American Arrogance (Sep 5, 2008)

watch Karrine "Superhead" Stephens and Mr. Marcus....I swera by her technique and will rbing him to his knees literally. I also know other women who swear by her technique as well.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> it's not a religioius experience it's a blowjob...


You're right, a totally different feeling than going to church!!!


----------



## blind (Jan 17, 2008)

If he hasn't had oral in 15 years, I can guarantee he'll like it regardless. I suggest you get a hand involved in the action. While taking him in, up and down in your mouth, also use a hand to stroke him with a little twist around the head. Tempo can also be important. Too fast and I get over-stimulated. Ask him what feels best. Find out how tightly he wants you to grab him with your hand. I can appreciate that some women don't want a man to finish inside of their mouth. But if you are okay with that, do it. There is something amazing about getting off through oral sex and having that continued stroking and sucking. My orgasms are more intense with oral. I think we can all agree that effective communication is important in a relationship. It's also important in the sack. Remember, practice makes perfect! Have fun with this. No reason to be nervous.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> You're right, a totally different feeling than going to church!!!


Well, when the situation is reversed, my wife sometimes cries out "oh God oh God oh God", which should count for _something_.


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

Have you ever seen that scene in Good Will Hunting where female lead - (sorry forget her name) is telling a bj joke - it is pretty funny


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Funny my wife told me that she wants to be into it when she does it. I tell her even if your n ot into it do it.. I know there is a differnce but hell I'll take a weak BJ over NO BJ any day of the week.. I am still working on her with this. It's one of my frustrations.. How I need for her to think of me first..


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

Warmfront.....LOL I love that link. I saved it in my favorites, lol. My hubby will love it too.


----------

